# Soda Stream adapter and bottle fitting woes



## droid (2/2/17)

Hi all,

I have one of the common soda stream adapters. It is fitted to my KK regulator and the soda stream bottle fits the other end.
My regulator came with a plastic spacer cable tied to it. I can't remember if the KK adapters come with this spacer too.
The first time I used the SS bottle I didn't use the seal inside the adapter where the bottle meets and it leaked but I managed to tighten it up enough.
Next time I used the seal and it was better.
This time I used the seal and couldn't get the pin to push down on the bottle and release the c02. Like the spacer was too thick - maybe I didn't use the right one?
I took it off and tried without it and as tight as it was, it still leaked. I have been putting gas tape on the thread but not too much.
I tried to undoo the bottle as it was leaking but was worried about blowing my arm off. C02 was spitting out and hissing...

Can you simply untwist these bottles when they are full?
Is it just a matter of undoing past the scary release point?

Can someone help me make this easier, I really don't like compressed gas/air - it gives me the willies

cheers


----------



## stm (2/2/17)

The plastic washer/spacer cable-tied to the KK regulator is, I believe, a spare washer for the spigot (which already has one fitted). 

The adaptor should separately have come with a plastic washer/spacer. You must use this to get a seal between the adaptor and the SS bottle. If the pin is not pushing down enough to release the gas, you can use an allen key in the other end of the adaptor to extend the pin a bit more (one or half a turn of the key at a time, then recheck). Don't use tape as it may affect the seal (which is what the washer is designed to do), and bits of it might come off and damage the regulator.


----------



## Drew (2/2/17)

The 'scary release point' is part of the sodastream deal unfortunately.

But yes you can undo the full bottle, it'll spray for a second just like when you put it on.

The worst is when you try to put it on, and you tighten with all your might but gas is spraying everywhere. Then you tighten...and it's still spraying, possibly freeze burning your arm. Then you have to readjust your wrenches and loosen it past that point, unless you've suffocated already.

In my experience.


----------



## droid (2/2/17)

stm said:


> The plastic washer/spacer cable-tied to the KK regulator is, I believe, a spare washer for the spigot (which already has one fitted).
> 
> The adaptor should separately have come with a plastic washer/spacer. You must use this to get a seal between the adaptor and the SS bottle. If the pin is not pushing down enough to release the gas, you can use an allen key in the other end of the adaptor to extend the pin a bit more (one or half a turn of the key at a time, then recheck). Don't use tape as it may affect the seal (which is what the washer is designed to do), and bits of it might come off and damage the regulator.


That's awesome mate thank-you! I did not know the pin was adjustable and have just now extended it. The threads are rid of tape too - cheers!



Drew said:


> The 'scary release point' is part of the sodastream deal unfortunately.
> 
> But yes you can undo the full bottle, it'll spray for a second just like when you put it on.
> 
> ...


haha that's pretty much exactly what happened to me today. Tried to tighten - still escaping, tried to loosen and gas hissed harder and I ran away. The dog was trying to bite it too so I had to shoo her away from it...lol...so I'm screaming at her and screaming at the stupid bloody C02 bottle...oh man!

cheers guys - I feel better


----------



## malt junkie (2/2/17)

Droid I grabbed 2 of the Co2 Art SS adaptors; arrived earlier this month, also have an adjustable SS adaptor. I'll bring em up next month. The Co2 Art one is just too easy to use, why they weren't designed that way to start with has me stuffed.


----------



## droid (3/2/17)

thanks guys, all good today - I think adjusting the pin down was the main thing, that and spinning that fecker on and not worrying about the hiss. :beer:


----------



## Brewnicorn (11/4/17)

Hey brewers, sorry if this isn't the right place to ask, but can I ask if anyone has noted if the soda king bottles are the same size at the connection/thread as the soda stream bottles, so far as adapters are concerned?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (8/6/18)

droid said:


> That's awesome mate thank-you! I did not know the pin was adjustable and have just now extended it. The threads are rid of tape too - cheers!
> 
> haha that's pretty much exactly what happened to me today. Tried to tighten - still escaping, tried to loosen and gas hissed harder and I ran away. The dog was trying to bite it too so I had to shoo her away from it...lol...so I'm screaming at her and screaming at the stupid bloody C02 bottle...oh man!
> 
> cheers guys - I feel better



This is a common issue with the older sodastream cylinder adapters. 

So at the moment I assume you have one of these https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-adapter.html

If you want to have a much better experience you should try one of these instead and I am sure you will be hapily suprised with how much better they work:
https://www.kegland.com.au/deluxe-sodastream-cylinder-adapter-with-pin-adjustment.html


Lastly if you are going to use this type of sodastream bottle you might find this filling adapter handy too:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html


We also have these two types of hoses which will enable you to connect your sodastream machine to your large bulk cylinder so this is also a good option if you want to get rid of the small expensive bottle all together.
So we have this shorter hose which is a bit cheaper:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-36inch.html
Then we also sell this longer hose if you want to put your cylinder slightly further away from your sodastream machine:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-72inch.html
Then if you really want to put your sodastream machine a long way from the cylinder then you can use this long extension lead:
https://www.kegland.com.au/type-30-high-pressure-extension-hose.html


So when it comes to sodastream stuff we have a heap of optoins available and none of them are particularly expensive.


----------



## EalingDrop (21/2/19)

@Kegland 

In theory the new adjustable soda stream adaptor can be permanently connected with the reg to the bottle?

I'm on my third Sodastream now and it's emptied every time. Had done pressure and leak test on the setup which appears fine, but that shouldn't matter as the only point where the gas could be coming out from is the from the adaptor, and I'm pretty confident the dial has been turn off completely that it almost falls off the adaptor. 

Is there a maintenance requirement for them? Should I lube the poppet in the adaptor?


----------

